# SD cards for my Nikon D60



## amara_shadow (Jul 1, 2008)

This is probably one of the silliest questions, but if I don't ask I won't find out right?

Will my D60 take any size SD card? I am going overseas in 3 weeks time, and am looking at getting an 8GB card.

Thank you


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 1, 2008)

Unless you have an odd d60 I beleive the D60 is SDHC compliant. Meaning Yes you can use up to the top of the line 16gb sdhc cards. I use a 4gb and a 8gb card in my d80.


All good. 

JT


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Unless you have an odd d60 I beleive the D60 is SDHC compliant. Meaning Yes you can use up to the top of the line 16gb sdhc cards. I use a 4gb and a 8gb card in my d80.
> 
> 
> All good.
> ...



There is no "odd" D60... they all take both SD and SDHC cards, certainly the 8GB card in question.


----------



## amara_shadow (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for your replies   I just wanted to double check before spending the money.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 1, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> There is no "odd" D60... they all take both SD and SDHC cards, certainly the 8GB card in question.



Hmm, I don't know about the d60. Ergo the "I dont know" but the d80 already has two firmware versions that make some significant differences. By odd I meant "possible differences". Have there been NO firmware updates for the d60? I will check. I have no idea.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 1, 2008)

Firmware doesn't matter. A camera is either hardware able to use SDHC or it is not.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 1, 2008)

You are wrong.  http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/09/sdhc-enabling-firmware-updates-for-pentax-casio-cameras/ 

I am in the tech field professionally. Tech  I know.

The hardware for SD and SDHC follow the same standard. The electrical standards and intelligence in the ASICs determine the SD/SDHC compliance.

Wikipedia for starters:
The format has proven to be very popular. However, a change in the format, while allowing capacities greater than 4 GB (SDHC), has created compatibility issues with older devices which cannot read the new format. Since SDHC format cards have the same physical shape and form factor as the older format, this has caused considerable confusion for consumers.[1][2] SDHC cards require an SDHC capable device firmware, generally not found with older devices.


If you need whitepapers I have those on my work computer.

Peace out.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am often wrong.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too. Just ask Mrs. Tyjax


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 2, 2008)

According to a neat little chart I read, the Nikon D*40* can use up to 8GB SDHC cards, but not 16gb. If you want to get a 16gb, certainly check at a local store to see if it will work before buying it.

But an 8gb card should be no problem. Enjoy!
Edit: Sorry, I forgot to mention that the Nikon D60 is, essentially, exactly the same as the D40 firmware-wise. However, things always change, so check


----------



## hXcPhotography2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I got two 4g SDHC cards for the price of one 8g so thats what i use in mine.


----------

